# Baby Willow just 30lbs has gained women hood and 1st cycle



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Big Rud Comes in 72 lbs Core fast Muscle and He is ready and willing 

He tried me 1x since Her 1st cycle started


not 1 x since going on day 4

I put on the sap gloves

He quit 

The Wolf Pack leader must lead the rules and examples 

a Big Pit Mutt made a run at Willow note the Pic sitting

He lifted the leg Dad Danger is near Daddy 

He protected His girl and He stood his grounds and my boy Got Cobs that humble Rhinos ;D




The handler if there earned life events can breach even dna and Mother nature 

day 3 plus and we all sleep together, traveling in the same rig, bed and yards and rooms 

zero kennels needed 

this is not luck or chance 
he makes Zero events or efforts after only one short war with me at her blood and cycle'

while the Mutt's just keep on coming

He protects His baby Girl

one stand words and actions stopped his urges and dna

Jenn cannot believe this ? 

were just having fun

Lifestyle choices and her core Her age cannot support baby Reds or a 72 lb Stud 

His services is only Protect Her and stand His grounds

Far better then Me ;D

well a 2 weeks of diapers : lol

I am Big Daddy again


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Well, I guess you can't call her Baby Willow anymore... She is now a Lady Willow with her Big Red Knight standing guard.
Wow... 10 mo. old already, where does the time go? Will you eventually mate the two, isn't that the plan?
What a day to dream for, Rudy Willow pups ;D


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Rudy and Willow will grace us fine Reds and 1 or 3 max sets of Show or Field and earn her Loves ages about 18 months to 2 years"

HER personal dna a cutter a sprinter a pointer but a very small Red

She is a birdy machine and hooks points for years will not break on a true set and point 

When She gains 40 plus lbs

I will let the Gladiator have her some fun

truth She wants him know

but Her oven not nearly ready for such a event ;D :-*

it will be a great match 

Rud comes From a hunting working Ranch all males hunt 24-7 remote and raw 

and Baby Willow comes from Firestormbird dogs a great handler field and showman

the Mother was a pocket Rocket as well

thank You for the Kind words 

My reds inspire me to fight on against all odds

and there my family

Rudy is my Kindest most loving pointer to date 

but a bad $ss if Pressed 

Have a outstanding day and make it grander for Just 1 more 

The time and her women hood I cannot even process with her she is it seems yesterday she was just my baby girl 

make your Time matter


----------



## ZekeSnow (Jul 4, 2013)

I was just about to say the same thing... My wife doesn't know it yet but if there is a list, I'd love to be on it!!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

There will be all blood lines all Past DNA and all exposed and Why

All will have 5 year cares on hips eyes and many genetic breaks 
Hate will not chance or change my pointers there Hunters there Show bloods and there loving and very fast starters

and then We can post who has real upland bird dog guide cards and where we play some 

I will have pups on the ground 

I will have one field starter pup as well around 5 months max hand worked only by Me that is willing and ready to go 

my handler skills with full book on why I did this work to make the mates meet and exceed the Norm

I will be linked to 2 other Proven Vets in Pointers finishers as well out of San Diego 

Rudy will be servicing one of His great ready females in Mid January 

He will fly to Her I have great trust in both of these Men

None deeper Red and why

will link it all and why

List it up 

We getting Ready to Flex some fun

heated Kennel and Floors and auto water systems start Dec 15 

The Foods the Supplements and the core exercise will be a helping caring loving trail mix as well

For the Reds.

Organics I have you seat one  ;D

I may take pick of the litter if its a Buck 

Risk some and God Bless less its cold out there :-X maybe someone needs just a hug, jacket or meal 

Give more then you get


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

There you go, Rudy & Willow will have their dance card full up two years in advance!!
Ready and waiting for the best of the breed ;D


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

1 year max were cooking" ;D

Reds


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

They grow up so fast. It seems like just yesterday you were posting puppy pictures of her.


----------

